
Finnish ISP Blocks The Pirate Bay - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2012/01/09/a-finnish-isp-has-blocked-the-pirate-bay-following-a-court-order/
======
ColinWright
Currently number 1 story on the front page, with 18 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3441924>

